# kazaa problem->topic changed P2P queries



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

guys i tried downloadin the latest version of kazaa from *kazaa.com/us but when i open the installer i downloaded nuthin is comin..    its openin and all options are visible but not selectable    i tried downloadin it 5 or 6 times in diff folders.. but the same thing happened..  :roll: can any one suggest if i can get a previous version of kazaa or sumthin...


----------



## atool (Feb 7, 2005)

www.oldversion.com


----------



## tuXian (Feb 7, 2005)

why on earth u wanna spy infested app, try kazaa lite.

BTW why dont u use bittorrent and its famous app Exeem.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

atool said:
			
		

> www.oldversion.com



but there is no earlier version of kazaa in this site


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> why on earth u wanna spy infested app, try kazaa lite.
> 
> BTW why dont u use bittorrent and its famous app Exeem.



wher do i get the stuff u said?? i searched in google but no proper results.. 

and kazaa version 3 is free of bugs n spyware.. moreover.. KAZAA LITE is costed.. and wat i need is something FREE!!!!!!!!


----------



## swatkat (Feb 7, 2005)

*maxxiweb.com/logiciel/fiche/127.php


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

thnx swatkat 8)  thnk god i knew french.. else i wouldn have understood the head or tail of the link u gave


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

it says FAILED TO LAUNCH KAZAA INSTALLATION WILL NOW QUIT


----------



## swatkat (Feb 7, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> thnx swatkat 8)  thnk god i knew french.. else i wouldn have understood the head or tail of the link u gave


atleast the download link is in English...u can paste this link in Google and in the search result, u click "Tranlate this Page", to get it english...

do u know French???

get eXeem here..
*www.exeem.com/


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

ya dude i know french


----------



## tuXian (Feb 7, 2005)

For more info on BitTorrent plz visit the historic video post in General Discussion cuz theres a explaination abt bittorrent there.

Anyways download Azureus by googling it.The best torrent  links in my opinion are on www.bi-torrent.com

As far as exeem is concerned you can download it at *www.supernova.org/exeem.php

Its a BitTorrent client with Kazaa like search options.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

hey it says that eXeem is a ADWARE... wont it cause probs in sys? cos in kazaa it said free of all spywares...


----------



## swatkat (Feb 7, 2005)

u can check old Digit CDs (if u have them) for older Kazaa versions..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

ah dude!!! tats a gud idea.. but my cd's are at my parents place n am not there!  8)  incase u have em.. can u send it to me? my id is bharathbala2003@hotmail.com


----------



## tuXian (Feb 7, 2005)

First of all I didnt find Exeem  to be Adware still try Exeem lite from *www.exeemlite.com/


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

thnx swats eXeem is workin.. btw tux. wats the diff between this n lite?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

can i accel the download speed in eXeem????   cos if i download using default IE or DAP my speeds go upto 10 to 15 KBps... but in eXeem its jus 2.5 to 3.0!!!!


----------



## theraven (Feb 7, 2005)

kazaa lite is not "costed" !!
its a free app
and btw its production is stopped
u get it at sites which u shouldnt visit .. hence it is an illegal download now !!
shift to edonkey / torrents which are easier to come by .. and ull be better off not havin kazaa spyware on your pc
there other ways to by pass this too .. but those are deemed illegal by kazaa too ! 
sooo
all i can say is look ard the net for some help .. cuz here ... we cant


----------



## tuXian (Feb 7, 2005)

I didnt find any diff between Exeem and its lite version except what ppl say its a adware which I dont believe at the moment.

Regarding Exeem speeds theres no accelerator in my knowledge but I have personally noticed it picks up speed when you keep it open for sometime. I usually get 12.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

hey am usin eXeem now.. its gud but i jus wanna know if i can increase my download speed in it??? cos as i said other downloads gimme 10 to 15 kb... but in this its 2.5 to 3!!


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 7, 2005)

Get Warez p2p . it is without ad-aware


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 7, 2005)

download kazaa lite from
www.kazaalite.nl/  or *filesharingportal.6x.to/


----------



## tuXian (Feb 7, 2005)

What  plz visit this link at download.com which specifies it as adware *www.download.com/Warez-P2P/3000-2166_4-10355165.html?tag=pop.feed&tag=feed&part=cnet


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> download kazaa lite from
> www.kazaalite.nl/  or *filesharingportal.6x.to/



thnx dude.. but can any1 temme how to boost my speed in downloadin stuff thro eXeem? cos download is only 2 to 3 Kb max.. wheras if i use DAP it goes upto 15 Kb...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 7, 2005)

darth but kazalite is a software for which i need to PAY! am lookin for free stuff dude...  8)


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

i got this patched up version of eXeem lite.. and its gud too..  8) 

*exlite.pl/eng/


----------



## tuXian (Feb 8, 2005)

bala is it giving you good speeds as u werent getting good speed b4.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hey it says that eXeem is a ADWARE... wont it cause probs in sys? cos in kazaa it said free of all spywares...



OMG.. wat r u talkg.. blieve me.. Kazaa is really a real-big spyware.. One of the WORST really.. DONT EVER install Kazaa even if free.. there are lot more programs for this,, eMule.. Shareaza, bit-torrent... go 4 em.. DONT go 4 Kazaaa.. Shareaza is the Best for p2p.. fast downloads.. and u get good list of files too..

This Might Help


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

tuxian said:
			
		

> bala is it giving you good speeds as u werent getting good speed b4.



nope!! dunno why but in early morn hours until 8 i got about 12 to 15 kb.. but now its come down to 4 or 5... and also if i put multiple downloads (more than 2 and max of 3) only the one i clicked first gets downloaded.. n other two r worse wit one like givin speeds only in BYTES!!!!   and other is 0KB! i dunno wats happenin.. also if i cancel them am not able to select a new project for download!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> bharathbala2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx smooth but in kazaa site it says free of spywares   also thanks for da link!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

hwy smooth i downloaded that shareaza stuff u said.. and installed.. but when i searched for stuff n i tried downloadin it.. it says PENDING in the transfer menu.. y is it so.. its not downloadin at all   can any1 help me??? and also temme wher i can get emule..


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 8, 2005)

Emule version 0.45a Installer

Get it here


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hwy smooth i downloaded that shareaza stuff u said.. and installed.. but when i searched for stuff n i tried downloadin it.. it says PENDING in the transfer menu.. y is it so.. its not downloadin at all   can any1 help me??? and also temme wher i can get emule..



1.Make sure you got the  Settings  Right.

2.How to avoid pending transfers.

3.Optimise Shareaza for downloads.

hope it helps..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

hey thnx for the info    its working now...    but in eXeem my speed was atleast 6-10Kbps.. now its in bytes.. anyway to boost my speed in this.. i tried the settings.. but couldn figure it out properly...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

bad news again smooth   after about 30% of downloadin a file its gone back to pending.. and not changing..  is ther anyother software like this.. thts lille better?? i downloaded sumthing called


> BitTorrent-3.9.1-Beta



but after installation.. i dunno how to use it    ther is no icon or wat so ever.. anyone knows how to use it??? plz help me.. :roll:


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

wel wel.. wat to tell do all these stuff contain spywares????????   then y on earth do their sites promise no spyware n addware.. god jus after 24 hours of usin em.. i ran a check n got 150 spywares n adwares!!!!!!!!


----------



## alib_i (Feb 9, 2005)

when you use p2p and download mp3, movies, softies, etc ..
then u do illegal stuff ....

so .. anytime u do such illegeal thing .. u gotta be ready to face the possibility of somebody else cheating on you. 

____
alibi


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 12, 2005)

You are creating mess......

Kazaa Lite has been banned by Sharman Networks. It does not work anymore. So try Shareaza which supports Bit Torrent Links also.
Shareaza Plus its freeware and open source. It downloads much faster and gets an equal hits as Kazaa.

Kazaa has become a bullshit. According to a survey it is the single largest spyware program in the world and according to a buisness report inside Sharman Networks they themselves feel it can slow down and degrade any PC and employees of Sharman Networks do not use it.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 12, 2005)

dude..i said i downloaded that.. but nuthin in gettin downloaded in that.. its always telling pending.. and wat ever i search am not gettin more than one or max 2 sources..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 12, 2005)

P2P Softwares work on the principle that when a user hosting the file is not busy or is using Shareaza then only u can download the file at n optimum speed. Plus the host should have a high bandwith so that u can download at high speed. So don't worry. You have to try try again. Atleast you got rid of spyware. Also check your settings to maintain low upload speed otherwise download speed may not be greater. 

Increase your bandwith with the foloowing tips on the 2 pages(only for XP/NT/2000/2003) given below.
*www.petri.co.il/increase_internet_connection_speed_in_windows_xp.htm
*www.petri.co.il/increase_broadband_connection_speed_in_windows_xp_2003.htm


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 12, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Increase your bandwith with the foloowing tips on the 2 pages(only for XP/NT/2000/2003) given below.



am using Win 98!!! can u suggest sumthin else..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 26, 2005)

hmm.. i saw a lotta ppl raising queries bout P2P swares n Bit Torrents.. lets all make it one thread!! 

my prob now is i was using Win 98 in C: and now i have installed XP in D:.. i was downloading a few progs in Shareaza.. now whn i log on into XP am not able to resume the downloads.. the default directories where i downloaded them remains.. but am not able to find the half downloaded torrents in the C:..  plz help me.. cos i have downloaded bout 115 MB new movies.. n cartoons n games.. all more than 100 mb's downloaded..  plz help


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2005)

Well just install sharezaa on ur WinXp and then set the Destination of  defualt download folder to the 98SE's Download directory.....Then possibly it might resume those downloads....Plus as for The half downloaded torrenst can be found by Just Pressing the F3 key and givin a search for the file name and then continuing the download


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 26, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> i downloaded sumthing called
> 
> 
> > BitTorrent-3.9.1-Beta
> ...



It has no conventional GUI. Vist www.torrentsearch.com and type in the file that you would like to look for. It will throw up some search results. CLick on the file that you would like to download. First a small file will be downloaded and then that file will open the main BT client. Its here when the actual downloading of the stuff starts. Now sitback and enjoy till your download is over. Want more control over your BT downloads? Use Azureus or BitComet.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 26, 2005)

@ alwyn it workd... i copied the half downloaded torrents into the folder for incomplete torrents in XP..  then after restartin the comp it works..  

@ctrl_alt_del thnx for the link.. am using torrentspy.com its good too.. 
and i tried using azureus it said no javs installed.. so i downloaded frm the default link it gave.. but it still not working.. so using shaz. isnt it better..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 26, 2005)

for Bt i just use one simple Client i.e the Experimental Client....which is dam simple to use..... *ei.kefro.st/projects/btclient/

Plus try www.isohunt.com and www.bi-torrent.com They are the best for me as far as torrent searces are concerned


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 26, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> for Bt i just use one simple Client i.e the Experimental Client....which is dam simple to use..... *ei.kefro.st/projects/btclient/
> 
> Plus try www.isohunt.com and www.bi-torrent.com They are the best for me as far as torrent searces are concerned



thnx 4 da links.. bi-torrent is gr8.. yet to chk iso.. will chck n post bout it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 26, 2005)

@Bharatbala: I faced some problems with updating Azureus so I reverted back to BitComet and have been happy ever since. And now after a fellow BitComet user sent me his config file which I copy-pasted into my BitComet directory, I have been getting speeds of 30kBps! I am happy!


----------



## Scorpion (Feb 27, 2005)

Bearshare and edonkey. What are the comments about them? 
I am using none of them right now but want to spoil my PC! Shareaza and Kazaa look bad according to Balas experience and bit-torrent still in its early stages....
Whats your choice?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2005)

well if ya ask me....kazaa....kazaa lite K++ 2.43 to be much more specfic has never given me any probs in downloadin yet and it rocksssss completely.....as for Bit torrent....Its gained enough popularity to stand up  on its own feet now....As for Bala's probs with Kazaa.... i aint aware which version he's using and whats probs he was facin.....Plus Bearshare and Edonkey Suck badlyyyyy they are total lamers......Edonkey's sources are nothin compared to that of kazaa and bearshare aint even in that league....plus if u wanna try it out then sure go ahead....but my choices still remain the same whatsoever anyone say or suggest.....Kazaa lite & BT 8)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2005)

I surely wont consider Bittorrent to be in its early stages. Give it a try an dyou will see the difference. Infact Bill Cohen, the writer of BT protocol is employed by Valve for making a secure delivery content sytem for Steam.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 27, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @Bharatbala: I faced some problems with updating Azureus so I reverted back to BitComet and have been happy ever since. And now after a fellow BitComet user sent me his config file which I copy-pasted into my BitComet directory, I have been getting speeds of 30kBps! I am happy!



hmm wats ya connec speed?mins is only 64K.. can i also use this file system ur frnd gave?and if so wat will b the download speed ill get? rite now am gettin 2-4KB/s (KB only cos i set display in KB's)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2005)

@bala....a very crucial point in achieving high speeds in Bit Torrent has various factors....Like Ur Net connection speed....as u said ur is a 64k line which is mostly similar to mine u shouls get max out of 8-10Kbps download speed If on a good luck....i mean in Bit Torrent The More no.of Seeders and Peers u get during ur download the more speed u get for ur download.....if say for eg. U are downloading a Latest movie having about say 10 Seeders and 40 peers Then ur download speed can be somewhere arnd 6kbps i suppose  

@ctrl_alt_del....well After the heavy leaking of source codes of Steam's HL2 in its early stages....they must do sometin about it....so whats better than the current trend BT


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2005)

@Bala: What Allwyn says is true. Speed on Bt depends upon the no. of peers, leechers and seeds on the BT network.

Actually I was on a 64k line but was upgraded to 128k line last month. But I think its just a cosmetic change coz my download rates have remained the same as they were when I had the 64k line, i.e. 30kBps. So I guess if you give BitComet a shot, there may be some improvement.

Without the config file, my speeds on BC were on an average of 10-15kBps but now they touch 30kBps. So I guess you can expect around 10-15kBps jump yourself. Its worth a try, nothing to loose.

If you are intrested, download and install BitComet. It is available on www.download.com . After that buzz me and I will send you the file by e-mail.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

@ctrl_alt_del downloaded that file.. can u mail me.. its bharathbala2003@gmail.com

i have a small prob.. i downloaded a file of 250 MB!! and now its not showin any file type.. in the file name it was given (ISO) so i downloaded a s/w called undisker.. but its says unknown file system plZ help me.. been waitin for a week to download this in my 64 K..


----------



## swatkat (Mar 3, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> @ctrl_alt_del downloaded that file.. can u mail me.. its bharathbala2003@gmail.com
> 
> i have a small prob.. i downloaded a file of 250 MB!! and now its not showin any file type.. in the file name it was given (ISO) so i downloaded a s/w called undisker.. but its says unknown file system plZ help me.. been waitin for a week to download this in my 64 K..


u mean that file has no extension?
well...try this software to analyse the file and determine it's extension...
*mark0.net/soft-tridnet-e.html


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

ya no extension.. any way i got a clue in one of its stuffs it said SFX so am downloadin sum unzipper tool for sfx files.. will update when i finish

m8  no use it cldn open it.. it only had the option of creating a self extract zip.. and the link u gave after i downloaded there wer 2 files. one with 33 kb says failed to initialize.. and the other one bout 300 kb or sumthin doesn have any exe file.. how 2 initialize


----------



## swatkat (Mar 3, 2005)

SFX means Self Extracting Archive, u dont need any Unzipper for them....try renaming the file as _Filename.exe_ and double click it....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

done m8.. thnx.. it got extracted to a ISO image and then i had to extract the image using undisker.. then installed..  now workin fine  thnx m8


----------



## atool (Mar 3, 2005)

Scorpion said:
			
		

> Bearshare and edonkey. What are the comments about them?
> Whats your choice?



i m using bearshare and m very happy wth it..good speed and gives good results...comes with some adware which r easily removed by anti adware...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Bala, check your mail. Mailed you the file. Just do as I instructed in the mail and you will be on your way to faster downloads on the BT network!


----------



## prathap_lab (Mar 4, 2005)

*bt*

hi ctrl_alt_del,
                      can i also get the mail which you sent to bala. i also downloaded the bitcomet s/w after reading your posting.
idrathap.lab@gmail.com


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 4, 2005)

*@ ctrl_alt_del: plz send me file for BitComet.*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @Bharatbala: I faced some problems with updating Azureus so I reverted back to BitComet and have been happy ever since. And now after a fellow BitComet user sent me his config file which I copy-pasted into my BitComet directory, I have been getting speeds of 30kBps! I am happy!



hi,,.
can u send me that file in PM  or @ .:arthbarot@yahoo.co.in::. ? i want to use that.
i have used bittorrent but never bitcomet.

ao plz tell can i get more speed on my dialup n/w?56kbps modem?

regards...
bye


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 4, 2005)

Do u feel that KAZAA is safe???
Can u suggest me of some other P2P connections.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 4, 2005)

buddy see this post from start..
u will get 

1.eXim lite.(free)
2.Kazaa lite(free)
3.shareza(free)
4.eDonkey
5.BitTorrent(free)
6.BitComet(free)
7.Trusty Files (suports kaza,gnutella 1 & 2 N/Ws)(free)

just google it man..the names

regards


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 4, 2005)

thx ctrl_alt_del..
u have send me the file...
regards


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Prathap and parth, check your respective mail ids. I have sent the file. 

Parth, here is the link to the software:
*www.download.com/BitComet/3000-2196_4-10322719.html?tag=lst-0-1

but I am not sure how it will fare on a dial-up connection.


----------



## prathap_lab (Mar 4, 2005)

*bitcomet*

thank you ctrl_alt_del for the file. i have done as instructed. lets hope it works.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

thnx @ ctrl_alt_del.. am out rite now.. so will edit this post as soon as i go home n check the mail  and @parth.. i dont think ull get much boost in Dialup.. try changin to Cable m8.. its gettin cheap these days.. startin from a min of 500 for unlimited n u get 64.. n for 800 u get 128..

edited.. m8 i downlaoded that.. but when i run a torrent.. this wat i get.. 

  thats all..  it says stopped if i resume same thing happens


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Can you get a screenshot of that? Hope you have given the correct path for saving it. Sometimes my torrent gives it a path to the G: which is my CD ROM. Check it adn see whats the path. And do post a screenshot or two  showing the peers and the error.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

i changed the path.. but still errror.. screeni below.. 

*img229.exs.cx/img229/7370/bc7ct.th.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmm...thats an error I have never come across. From what I can deduce, there is some error in the "piece size". Thats the 4th row in the "summary" section. Note that it says "0 B". Maybe thats the culprit. Take a look at what my torrent says for a similar thing:
*img92.exs.cx/img92/3937/bcfordigit0zb.th.jpg

Try to open another torrent and see if that works or not. And if possible, send that torrent file to me. Let me see if my client is able to open it or not. Just mail it to me.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

@cody.. its workin on another torrent!! but i hear ppl using 64K are gettin 10KB min.. but am gettin a max of 6-7.. avg is only 2-4.. its like dial up m8  y is it so?how can i increase without changin to another plan..


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2005)

kazaalite is awesome.... its better than oths..... lots of searches, i use diet k for acceleratind dwnloads


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 4, 2005)

u using sify or sumthing??
cuz sify are known for speed problems in 40 and 64 kbps lines.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 4, 2005)

@achaok:-whats diet k?can u give some info and ne dwd links.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> u using sify or sumthing??
> cuz sify are known for speed problems in 40 and 64 kbps lines.



nope i use zeenext 64K..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

@Bala: I have no idea about Zeenext. Didn't that file help in anyway. Do one more thing. Get some fresh torrent, one with lots of seeds and peers. Then see what the speeds are.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

hmm i tried m8.. one with about 118 seeds.. there 73 peers.. is that high enuff?? i still get max 4K!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 5, 2005)

LOL! Nothing I can do to help you there buddy. Seems you will have to live with it.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 5, 2005)

if u get the same games,muvies etc in ftps or http sites...try downloading from there..as u had posted that u get good speeds there...keep bit torrent as a last alternative..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

gettin avg 7 KB.. and max abt 10 KB.. now.. btw wats are seeds?and wat are peers?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> hmm i tried m8.. one with about 118 seeds.. there 73 peers.. is that high enuff?? i still get max 4K!!!



Woahhhh some many peers and seeders and still stuck on 4k....just tell me ur upload rate as well....if its more than the download rate then the sharing for ur upload is being max utilised.....i'll try and look up for a tweak that i had seen the other day to reduce the upload rate  
Also which i suppose ur using Bitcomet one which cody recommended ya but anyways just give BT's Experimental client a shot as well....i have given the link in the earlier post  

Btw i remeber i had been downloadin Rocky IV with 6 peers and 3 Seeders @7k   

@thegamer_rulez.....DietK or diet Kazaa is said to be another toned down version of Kazaa Media Desktop like Kazaa lite....basically it is said to have removed or disabling kazaa's spywares....get it from here  www.dietk.com/download.php


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> btw wats are seeds?and wat are peers?



Seeders in a Bit Torrent Obviously means the person who has completed his download fully and has the complete file and is allowing ppl like u and others to download from him....if he disconnects that is if he closes the BT clients upload box then u loose a Seeder  

Similarly a Peer is one who is current download process and receiving various files bits of files from other peerers and seeders.... 

Here's Raven's tutorial for Bt Explained
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15654


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

@allwyn.. my upload rate currently is 0.. but then out of 90 mb downloaded.. it has uploaded 9MB..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok bala here's a link from its forum just try and do a research from here on *www.p2pforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=6431


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

thnx for the link m8... i read that stuff.. and ive limited the upload seed to 1KB.. rite now d/n speed is 8Kb.. avg is 6.. i guess its the max i can get in a 64K..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

@bala well now what can i say for the speed stuff but i would rather never get its correct funda till date.....if the speed increases then it goes beyond imagination and if its further fluctuates and falls it would fall below one's dignity to download.....so the best thing would be to wait and pray for speed to increase....atleast thats the only thing that i have done till date in a hope to see a Boost in the download speed......Sheeeezzz and talk about getting a Decent net connection


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> @achaok:-whats diet k?can u give some info and ne dwd links.



Diet K : The essential companion of KaZaA which fulfills several functions: popups desactivation and blocking , billboards and spywares, optimization of internal justments of KaZaA, research improvement and loading acceleration, etc.....


*downloads.vnunet.com/download/962.html


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 5, 2005)

@Bala: BT works on this simple formula that the more you upload, the faster are your downloads. You have to play with the settings to achieve the best balance between the upload and download rates to get optimim speeds. I tweaked around with the settings and still got only 15k at max. But after that file, my rates are in and around 30k. If BC is not working for you, I suggest you try what allwyn was suggesting. Sometimes another BT clientcan work wonders on the same line.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

Ctrl alt del..... Kazaa provides the users with higher rating when u share more.... Naturally once this happens then when u download from any peer will be fast... I use kazaalite latest version , the rating is always fixed at 1000...... My downloads r pretty fast esp 4 bigger files ie. 15 mb >>

Also it varies according to the number of users with the same files ur downlaoding from.....

& I use the Diet  k software for quicker downalods.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

ctel_alt_del said:
			
		

> the more you upload, the faster are your downloads.



so u mean to say i shld give upload spped mo re?right now i have kept it at 1KB a sec.. is that enuff.. or shld i increase?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

well i dunno y this is happenin.. but after startin to use cody's BC i was starting to get better d/n speeds.. abt 8-10Kb.. from 2-4.. but then my IE or Opera takes AGES to load even google.com.. i closed the BC and restarted the pc.. n now its running fine.. but then am not gettin gud browsing speeds when i use BC.. is it cos of using a P2P?


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 5, 2005)

yup...that always happens..ur net speed goes down when ur dwd speed increases...it happens to me too..so cheers bala...8-10 KB/s..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

@game.. i think ill prefer my old connec.. i need gud browsin speeds m8


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 5, 2005)

found this while surfing around..
BT Engine 4.5
A powerful assistant tool for BitTorrent download. BitTorrent is the most popular way for download.But we could not connect to all BitTorrent seeds under most conditions.Which decreased the download speed. BT Engine has no download ability,but it is a professional tool set for BitTorrent download optimization.The computer optimized via BT Engine will improve its speed of connection while downloading.Meanwhile accelerate the speed to find more seeds and immediately connected to them.Generally,BT Engine can expedite speed to 100% more than usual. Besides,BT Engine is the only software that could provide disk protect function for BitTorrent download.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 5, 2005)

Same here Bala. Browsing speeds will take a nose dive once you run BC and start to download soemthing. Thats why I browse all I can and then put on BC and go to sleep. Wake up in the morning and vola, one hot serving of the file downloaded and ready to be served!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2005)

in reference to locked thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15935

plz go in for the link cody gave and get BitComet.. its a good one.. and u can download torrents at a gud speed.. i was gettin avg 4 k in shaz.. e-mule.. exeem.. now in BitComet i get avg 8-10 KB.. sumtimes if lucky u get more.. once i got 25KB on a 64KB line for 10 mins..


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 8, 2005)

25 KB/s..?????
hmmm..not bad..i get 10-15 constant on games..sumtimes it goes to 17 for a few minutes..
but not touched 25 yet..
neone thx to cody for the tweak..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2005)

@game its jus ONCE!!!  wish i get it again.. i dint notice BC at all.. suddenly i jus opened and i was seeing it!! it said d/n speed was 25KB!!! i was excited and i kept it watching.. but then after 10 mins or so it came down to 8KB!!  but also at that time there were 178 peers.. and it said max was sum 458 peers..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2005)

well the Browsing speed is relatively linked with the amount of stress u give on the additional stuff that u do with the internet i.e surfing with multiple sites,downloading,uploading etc. so more of these processes used the more the bandwidth being consumed and the result a poor browsing speed.....so as far as possible dun try and put too much load on ur bandwidth (if on a 64k or 32k line) else ur browsing speed is surely bound to suffer


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 8, 2005)

Do like I do...put on the download and go to sleep! Nothing beats a lovely morning and a finished download!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2005)

@ctrl i cant do that.. but then i put it on and start playin AOE.. come back n see a lot is downloaded..  i dont mind waiting a few days


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 8, 2005)

bah..waiting sux..thats why anti-leech downloads ownz..i dwded flatout(game) flat in 3 hours..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 8, 2005)

@game.. wats that leech ya talkin bout.. mind given me sum light on it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 8, 2005)

Somehow, anti-leech doesnt works for me that well. Most of the time my connection drops due to it.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 9, 2005)

@bharat..
its a type of download u usually get to download in warez sites..search around ..u may get it somewhere..cant say any thing more than that..btw netpumper is a download manager which supports anti leech download.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 11, 2005)

well a small prob.. a lille off topic.. in one of the downloads.. the sample says mpg.. but real player says it needs a s/w to play it.. and win MP not openin.. also tried DivX.. it says .mpg in extenti.. but when i dbl clck it says unknown program and file has another extension.. .mpg.bc how do i view the sample video..

[edited] guys help me na.. been more than 24 hrs since i pasted..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 26, 2005)

ok guys got a small prob.. 

chck the pic below.. it says its downloaded 10 mb.. but ther has not been any change in total mb to b downloaded.. the samething happens with one more file too..  

*img76.exs.cx/img76/9747/bc19er.th.jpg

@cody my speeds r back to crawling  infact i do like wat u do unow.. turn on downloads.. minimize it.. and switch off monitor..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh that? Not to worry! It's one of the minor bugs in BitComet. When you start a download, sometimes it takes a little time to refresh the amount of data downloaded and data left. Also you will see that when the download is 100%complete, the amount of data that you have downloaded will be more then the file size itself!

As for slow download speeds, try BTEngine. It seems to be working great for me. When the speeds fall, I fire it up and it does give my downloads a boost. Also try changing the port.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah..bt engine helps to find mroe no. of seeds n peers for me..cant say it boosts speeds..but more no. of seeds n peers = more speeds , rite?

@bharath :- after seeing ur screensot..i can advice u one thing..sicne ur speeds are slow..try dwding just 1 thing at a time..and then tell me if u find ne difference..also..try bt engine..c if it works..last but not the least..try bit spirit..it roxx...

cya


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 27, 2005)

@cody i think ya rite.. cos one of the files it says only 26% but then if u calculate atleast half is downloaded.. so will this mean longer download time?? 

@game no use m8.. its all da same.. jus a kb or two sumtime increases.. 

i will try that BTEnigine.. and let u know..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> well a small prob.. a lille off topic.. in one of the downloads.. the sample says mpg.. but real player says it needs a s/w to play it.. and win MP not openin.. also tried DivX.. it says .mpg in extenti.. but when i dbl clck it says unknown program and file has another extension.. .mpg.bc how do i view the sample video..


Well now this i assume u are talking about previewing the in-progress downloading video file Via bit-torrent....well in such a case u'll not be able to completely preview the file as u are just randomly taking bit and chunks of files from various seeders and leechers and hence the file is randomly distributed,so the preview may not be perfect.It May play somtimes with jitters (when the download is say at 78% or may be even more) or wont play at all until the download is fully completed  

Now as for the pic query The total Downloaded refers to the Overall download of the file whereas downloaded means the amount of file that has been currently downloaded since the time u resmued it.Also after lookin at so many simultaneous downloads i bet the speed will almost lay dead for a while....Try and pause certain downloads and resume em later on and As far as possible try and download atleast one file at a time  Also do remember u will not achieve constant download speeds at all time but the speeds fluctuates on various basis depending very much on the bandwidth being consumed by ur Internet Server due to sharing with other users on it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 27, 2005)

What allwyn said about the video not playing is absolutely right. And the "mpg.bc!" you are talking about is the BitComet extension.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 28, 2005)

guys i tried it one by one too.. but there is not much boost in speed.. max 1 or 2 kb.. so it doesn really matter..  but then the d/n space.. wat is the exact prob m8.. i still don understan.. like it says 1.16 gb.. i have downloaded 1gb now.. but it still says only 28%  means ill b downloadin another 1 1/2 or 2 gbs? or will it b over by 1.16 gb??


----------



## sesi5674u (Mar 30, 2005)

8)  8)  8) 


hi dude......ucan download kazaa lite at *www.freewareweb.com/cgi-bin/ftpsea...tu.edu.tr/pub/windows/Internet/Download/Kazaa


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 30, 2005)

@sesi i don wanna screw my sys with KL.. its like inviting troubles to my computer..the saing goes.. get kazaa u get spywares free


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> @sesi i don wanna screw my sys with KL.. its like inviting troubles to my computer..the saing goes.. get kazaa u get spywares free



I done suppose so in my case buddy as Kazaa Media desktop had A feast of Spywares but Kazaa Lite No siree  Atleast not Kazaa Lite K++ 2.43 version that i am using currently.Its The best P2P for me other than Bit Torrent.I Have Done a Thorough check for Virus and Other Spywares after installing Kazaa lite and happy to say none found yet


----------

